# Risen Cheat funktioniert nicht



## kupka (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

 Bin im 3 Teil des spieles und komme gegen die vielen Echsenkrieger nicht an. Wollte meinen Helden powern aber die Konsole erschein trotz eingabe von minsky nicht.

 Wer weis einen Rat ?

 Grüße kupka


----------



## Vordack (20. Oktober 2009)

minsky und  RETURN drücken?
 minsky im Menü eingeben?
 minsky im Menü und RETURN?

 So viele Optionen gibt es nicht. Probiers halt paar mal.

 Ich hab Minsky bis jetzt 2 mal aktiviert gehabt und bide Male hatte war es glaube ich unterschiedlich. Bei mersten Mal definitiv im Menu.


----------



## HanFred (20. Oktober 2009)

einfach im spiel *minsky* eingeben. relativ zügig, vor allem aber regelmässig. es ist nicht nötig, das menü dafür zu öffnen, return zu drücken genauso wenig. 
 es erscheint eine meldung bei erfolgreicher eingabe. "testmode aktiviert" oder so.
 dann kann man die konsole mit der taste über der tabulatortaste öffnen.


----------



## kupka (20. Oktober 2009)

^Habe alles probiert aber es erscheint keine konsole

 Gibt es verschiedene Versionen


----------



## eval (22. Oktober 2009)

Probiere mal den "Risen Extender".

 Damit kannst du die Konsole mit einem Tastendruck öffnen und musst nicht mit minsky rumfummeln:   

www.worldofrisen.de/index.php


----------



## kupka (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo und Herzlichen Dank der Extender funktioniert   

 Grüße kupka


----------



## ranXerox (10. November 2009)

> einfach im spiel *minsky* eingeben. relativ zügig, vor allem aber regelmässig. es ist nicht nötig, das menü dafür zu öffnen, return zu drücken genauso wenig


 Das klingt ja schön und gut - in der Praxis geht bei mir aber nur die *M*ap auf, danach das *I*nventar, bei 'n' passiert nix, dann mach ich einen *S*chritt zurück, usw...

 Pfeifendeckel, würd' ich mal sagen.

 Ich behelfe mir jetzt zwar auch mit der Risen Extension - wüsste aber trotzdem gerne, warum sich ausgerechnet bei mir die Konsole nicht mit 'minsky' aktivieren lässt...


----------



## smoky62 (21. April 2010)

Dasselbe Problem habe ich auch.Kann noch so viel anstellen.Die Konsole öffnet sich nicht.Es öffnen sich nur die Maps und dann nichts.
Was ist "RisenExtender" für ein Programm?
Ich bin in diesen Sachen nicht sehr erfahren
Ich möchte auch nur am Anfang des Spiels ein wenig meine Stärke hochcheaten.


----------

